# Renting as a freelancer?



## choc0thrax (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay so I've been renting off my friend for many years and it was fine since I know him and didn't have to have any credit checks done or any of that crap. Now I have to move out I've got to fill out forms that include spaces for me to write down my employer's name and address etc. I don't have an employer... or maybe I'm my own employer... maybe I could just write in my own name and phone number and pray I say good things about me. What do other people do?


----------



## wst3 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is something pretty much every free-lancer faces at some point. People, especially people that rent to other people, often have a pretty good idea of what it means to be your own boss.

In fact I'd go so far as to suggest that you WANT someone that appreciates the trials and tribs of working for yourself so that, heaven forbid, should you hit a rough patch they'll be able to empathize.

Other than that I'd say just get the rest of your references lined up, and go for it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 7, 2011)

wst3 @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> In fact I'd go so far as to suggest that you WANT someone that appreciates the trials and tribs of working for yourself so that, heaven forbid, should you hit a rough patch they'll be able to empathize.


I wouldn't play up that angle too much during the application process, though. :mrgreen: 

I just put "Self" under "employer" when I fill out applications. You usually have to put income as well, which they verify by looking at your tax returns. Come to think of it, we did an application a couple months ago and they just asked for a couple 1099's rather than tax returns. Kinda like a pay stub, I guess.


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I'm moving out on my own soon but will only do it when I can basically have all the money available for the year, not just because I'll need a huge deposit or they won't let me rent... but because I just want to relax knowing I'm good for a year. It will take a bit longer but this way i'll get a good place and won't have to worry about next months rent.

I said to the estate agents that I was really newly self employed and they said I would need 3 years worth of accounts, I didn't even have 6 months at the time and they weren't wonderfull. I asked her if I made £50,000 next week would I pass the reference check and she said NO. So screw that, it costs money to get them to do a reference check as well. I'll just wait till I have the money.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll probably write down "self". I'm likely screwed anyways as my past banking activity is going to reveal someone who gets paid very irregularly. 8) In the next 6 months I'll be making a lot more than I used to and won't have any problems paying rent but I can't exactly prove that to the renter. All I can do is make pouty lips and say "trussstttt meeeee". I guess the one thing I have going for me is my credit score is 836.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 7, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> I guess the one thing I have going for me is my credit score is 836.


That, and your dashing good looks.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> choc0thrax @ Tue Jun 07 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the one thing I have going for me is my credit score is 836.
> ...



I think it also helps that I pad my crotch area. You'd be surprised what you can achieve when you get some good meaty bulk goin.


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2011)

choc0thrax @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> I can't exactly prove that to the renter. All I can do is make pouty lips and say "trussstttt meeeee".



If it comes down to it say you'll pay more upfront.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe if I offer to pay the first 6 months in advance.


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2011)

............could offer a DOWN payment as well.....


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 7, 2011)

Ed @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> ............could offer a DOWN payment as well.....



Okay, my lack of understanding simple concepts never ceases to amaze me but I don't know what you mean. Wouldn't paying 6 months advance be the same kinda thing? You capitalized DOWN, is that some sort of clue? Is that like an acronym or something? _-)


----------



## Ed (Jun 7, 2011)

was an attempt at oral sex joke o=?


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 7, 2011)

Ed @ Tue Jun 07 said:


> was an attempt at oral sex joke o=?



That was a pretty poor attempt in my books. If that joke were a horse I'd be telling my cousin Ricky to bring the shotgun over to the barn.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jun 9, 2011)

Update: The only apartment I went to see and filled out the form for I just got back from signing the lease, yay! It's kind of a rare find since it's a loft and there's practically no lofts in my area. Someone already told me it's gay to like lofts so I'm going to counter that image by hanging tons of muscle bound dude posters on the wall so no one questions the masculinity of the place.


----------



## midphase (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats!

The muscle dudes posters look totally works...got my studio plastered with them and everybody seems to love them (especially my theatre clients).


----------

